# injecting clexane



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Emilycaitlin,

i am using clexane and injecting into my tummy, read on the web site other places to inject and all i ahe found is the tummy, where else can i inject as my tummy is now getting bigger and i am scared of it gong through to the babies.

many thx

lisa
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll pass you onto our pharmacists, but it won't go through to the babies, it only goes to your skin, and you have skin, fat, lots of layers of muscle, your uterus and amniotic fluid between your skin and them,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Clexane is only licensed to by injected into the abdomen when laying down.
Here is the licensed information for the product.........
Subcutaneous injection technique
The prefilled disposable syringe is ready for immediate use. Clexane should be administered when the patient is lying down by deep subcutaneous injection. The administration should be alternated between the left and right anterolateral or posterolateral abdominal wall. The whole length of the needle should be introduced vertically into a skin fold held between the thumb and index finger. The skin fold should not be released until the injection is complete. Do not rub the injection site after administration.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Many thanks hopeful hazel, just worried once twins have grown I will inject into them.

Xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The needle is not long enough. As the midwife says there are layers and layers of tissues between the outside and the baby. If the needle was long enough to go right through the skin into the abdominal cavity we would be worried about puncturing people's bowels or bladder in hospital and this just does not happen, even when they are emaciated.

You have to pinch the skin up and inject into the pinch.


----------

